# Even a few minutes' exercise is good for you, new guidelines state



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2019)

Exercise is good for you even if you clock up just a few minutes at a time, new UK guidelines state, overturning previous recommendations that physical activity needed to last at least 10 minutes to bring benefits.

The updated guidelines on physical activity, released by the UK chief medical officers, mean that even a quick sprint up the stairs can contribute to the 150 minutes of moderate to brisk exercise (or 75 mins of intense activity) that adults are recommend to undertake every week.

“We are emphasising the benefits of all activity at all levels, ideally working towards this threshold,” said Dr Charlie Foster, from the University of Bristol, chair of the CMO’s expert committee for physical activity.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...exercise-is-good-for-you-new-guidelines-state


----------



## Imstillme (Sep 15, 2019)

I need to do more exercise. I did a little yesterday. Maybe 10 minutes. Went down to 3.3 from 6. Something. Had a pack of small haribos. Went down to 2.8 then had another pack went down to 2.6. I thought I’m not having anymore. So waited 10mins and it went up to 5.4. I only did a bit of power walking and running.


----------



## karloc (Sep 28, 2019)

I always take these type of guide lines with a pinch of salt 

Whilst they are not normally wrong as such, they often focus on aims that they think 'people' might be able to achieve rather then what people should be doing. An example was the 5 a day campaign which should have been 7 a day but it was thought 7 would be too high and put people off .

I understand its all so individual and complex. But with the internet giving a massive platform for info maybe a more in depth 'ideal' guide should also be available from official sources.

And a complete off track thought. The one thing that I have always found ironic, when working in offices (after smoking was banned) it was always the smokers that dropped everything went outside and stretched there legs therefor being more active and lowering stress - so other than killing them selves with smoke ended up healthier .

And one for the older people that younger people just don't believe me...... When I started working at a bank we could smoke at the counter while serving customers . Even fancy branded ashtrays provided .


----------



## MikeTurin (Sep 30, 2019)

The idea is that convincing a person "just to start" will make easier to them to do that thing. Imagine you have to learn to play an instrument. Playing a scale once with both hand isn't very useful. But the fact you have to stop a moment, go in the room where the piano is, open it, sit on the bench, makes you in the position to do something.
Same thing with doing exercises: if you're ready to start you'll do something, otherwise you're ready to skip them with an excuse.


----------



## Felinia (Oct 18, 2019)

I have to confess that on the 3 or 4 days a week I don't do Aquafit, I put in a couple of minutes at a time on my exercise bike, each time I wait for the kettle to boil.  I reckon I clock up around 10 - 15 minutes each day that way, and as I go at it flat out, it does get the heart rate up.


----------



## Nick Cliff (Oct 30, 2019)

For the 10 years I have been keeping type 2 at bay without medication I have found that the regime of getting lots of small segments of exercise has worked for me - together with some more serious exercise weekly or twice weekly.  Things like running for the bus, walking to the furthest toilet in the office.  Using stairs when not even necessary (eg the in the Underground).  So what this article is saying makes sense to me.


----------

